# Mono-Update von 1.2.6 auf 1.9.1

## mario88

Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint beim Updaten von mono-1.2.6 auf mono-1.9.1:

```

(cd .libs && rm -f libmono-static.la && ln -s ../libmono-static.la libmono-static.la)

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -DGC_LINUX_THREADS -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_REENTRANT -DUSE_MMAP -DUSE_MUNMAP -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -DUSE_COMPILER_TLS -I../.. -I../../libgc/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -MT main.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/main.Tpo -c -o main.o main.c

mv -f .deps/main.Tpo .deps/main.Po

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../.. -I../../libgc/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include   -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs  -export-dynamic -Wl,-version-script=./ldscript.mono   -o mono main.o libmono-static.la -pthread -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lm -ldl -lpthread -lm

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I../.. -I../../libgc/include -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -g -Wall -Wunused -Wmissing-prototypes -Wmissing-declarations -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-externs -Wpointer-arith -Wno-cast-qual -Wcast-align -Wwrite-strings -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs -Wl,-version-script=./ldscript.mono -o mono main.o -pthread -Wl,--export-dynamic  ./.libs/libmono-static.a /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lrt /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -ldl -lpthread -lm

./.libs/libmono-static.a(boehm-gc.o): In function `mono_gc_get_managed_allocator_by_type':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/work/mono-1.9.1/mono/metadata/boehm-gc.c:698: undefined reference to `GC_thread_tls'

./.libs/libmono-static.a(boehm-gc.o): In function `mono_gc_get_managed_allocator':

/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/work/mono-1.9.1/mono/metadata/boehm-gc.c:632: undefined reference to `GC_thread_tls'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [mono] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/work/mono-1.9.1/mono/mini'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/work/mono-1.9.1/mono/mini'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/work/mono-1.9.1/mono'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/work/mono-1.9.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * If you are using any hardening features such as

 * PIE+SSP/SELinux/grsec/PAX then most probably this is the reason

 * why build has failed. In this case turn any active security

 * enhancements off and try emerging the package again

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/mono-1.9.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2853:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package dev-lang/mono-1.9.1:

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/mono-1.9.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2853:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die;

 *  The die message:

 *   (no error message)

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-lang/mono-1.9.1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * If you are using any hardening features such as

 * PIE+SSP/SELinux/grsec/PAX then most probably this is the reason

 * why build has failed. In this case turn any active security

 * enhancements off and try emerging the package again

```

Weiß jemand Rat?

Danke im Voraus

----------

## mario88

post mal zusätzlich noch mein Systeminfo:

```

workstation mario # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Jun 2008 13:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CPPFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/"

LINGUAS="de en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acpi alsa apache2 arts aspnet aspnet2 aspnetedit audacious cairo cdr cli cracklib cups cxx dbus doc dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd fam fbcon firefox fortran gif gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv icq isdnlog jabber java jpeg kde kqemu lirc lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mono mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdl session spell spl sqlite sqlite3 ssl svg tcpd themes truetype unicode usb v4l2 vorbis win32codecs wxwindows x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="cmipci hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse vmmouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de en" LIRC_DEVICES="pctv" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev vmware"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## mario88

Lösung:

USE-Flag "-nptl" setzen bei mono

----------

